# Q7 3.0 TDi Performance upgrade



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anybody created a software upgrade to increase power for the US Q7 TDi?


----------



## VWEXTREMUM (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Q7 3.0 TDi Performance upgrade (iwantanaudi)*

Too soon for any developments. The vehicle just came out, less than three months ago.


----------

